# Sony Bravia 32" LCD - Solid Red/Orange Screen



## charparkuf (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a 32" Sony LCD (Model Number KDL-32BX330). It worked fine last night and this morning it looked like the attached picture. The sound is fine. Any clue what this might be?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

check all the inputs and make sure no scart plugs or hdmi plugs are partially inserted
unplug any externals like dvd players, set top boxes etc and see if it still does it 
if it is still the same then it is likely to be totally broken


----------



## charparkuf (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.

I did as you suggested and even removed the back cover to reveal the 2 boards. There was quite a bit of dust which I removed (static free, of course). I plugged back in and unfortunately the same result.

I am actually located in Haiti so the unstable grid here might be the culprit. I think a Sony TV should last longer than 3 years don't you think?

Unfortunately electronics cost about twice as much here so if there is a possibility for repair I would like to give it a try.

Maybe I am over simplifying this but I am thinking one of three things is broken: the screen or one of the 2 boards.

To replace the TV is going to be $500-$600 USD. Do you think spending $200 to repair is too much?


Thank You,

Charles


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Your TV seems to be defective. You need to take it to be repaired. What I think is that there might be an open capacitor(s) in the circuit board or something else.


----------



## charparkuf (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. Now I just need to find a repair shop, not an easy task here.

Best Regards,

C


----------

